# Are you ready for some motors?



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Slot Car Express is having a Grand Opening sale on hi-performance motors. They work great with Tomy,Tyco, and scratchbuild cars using Neo traction magnets and would be a nice addition to your fleet when you run on your new routed track. Check em out:

http://www.slotcarexpress.com/Power-Drive-Train-Wheels---Tires.html


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Kiym,a hotstock arm and a rewound can motor,aren't really Neo type stuff,they might work in a SRT,but i wouldn't push them as Neo products.
A drop-in Neo car will smoke those in a couple laps:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Mis-use of the term Neo. There's a lot of places making the same mistake. Took your advice. Thanks.


----------



## Tsooko (Oct 15, 2009)

Rick
I think you misunderstand. Kihm offers on the website a modified SRT car that has the magnets replaced with neo magnets, huge amounts of stickem'
This car requires the hot motor, as a regular one just heats up and burns up.

This car combo is blazingly fast. Ask me how I know! I got one!

He is offering the motor and parts that will fit into other motors for the guys that want to hop up their rides. So he is right in his claim that the motor and parts will work on neo magnet equipped cars but not all motors out there will accept the parts. 
You can see this little bullet when you come up here. 

cheers Ted:wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How long are the shafts out the back of the boxes?


----------



## Tsooko (Oct 15, 2009)

NTxSlotCars said:


> How long are the shafts out the back of the boxes?


On the one I got the shaft is .246" out of the back of the motor.
Cheers Ted


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

The FYREBOX I is a high performance direct replacement motor for Tomy SRT. It also fits Tyco's vintage HP7 if you enlarge the rear bulkhead opening to accomodate the motor's larger bearing.

Increasing the car's traction magnet strength is highly recommended to take full advantage of the motor's power. K&J Magnetics makes a "stronger than stock" drop-in replacement for SRT's. I have not seen a "drop-in" for HP7 however, they also make custom size neo magnets if you are willing to pay a small set-up charge.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Ted.

Just curious, but shouldn't this thread be in 'swap n sell', or at least 'tuning' ???


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

I think what's makin' it confusing is the fact that _*all*_ SRT's are equipped with genuine neo traction magnets from the factory. :freak:

And yes Rich, I agree this and the revolutionary rail thread belong in swap-n-sell.


----------



## Tsooko (Oct 15, 2009)

You guy's make me sick!!!
Here we have a fellow who has spent years developing products that can only enhance our hobby and without knowing anything about them you out of hand dismiss the viability of his products. What is with you? 
Slotcar Express has spent the money to sponsor this forum and has the right to post and announce product offerings. How much have you contributed to the forum other then mouthing off.
No wonder companies like Dash called it quits!!!
Be a hero and spend the few dollars that his products cost and use them before you make any judgement, otherwise all you are doing is making fools out of yourselves. Shame on you!!! 
Ted


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Tsooko said:


> You guy's make me sick!!! Shame on you!!!
> Ted


Hey Ted, take it easy man, nobody's putting anyone down here except you.
I'm glad they sponsered this forum, that's great man. I was merely pointing 
out that most folks don't come to the track building thread to buy products.
You know, in Swap N Sell, there's actually folks there lookin to buy.
Just tryin to help out man.


----------



## Tsooko (Oct 15, 2009)

Don't be pointing your finger at me bud. I stand on what I said earlier.
From where I am it seems that there are a lot of derogatory and misleading comments, given in an off handed way, without any real knowledge.
If you wanted to help why don't you just say so? He has bought the right to promote the products.
Better yet get one of the motors or some of the wire and give an honest evaluation. Who are you, an administer? So much stuff goes off topic on this forum that it is a joke when someone brings it up.
Ted :wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Tsooko said:


> *From where I am it seems that there are a lot of derogatory and misleading comments, *
> *given in an off handed way, without any real knowledge.*
> I was just reading through all the pages of this thread to find that besides
> Sir, you and me, there are only two posts by other people.
> ...


*Don't be pointing your finger at me bud. I stand on what I said earlier.
*
Thanks for making my point.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Woah there Ted let's take a breath for a minute.

Kihm comes on here and blasts legacy products right from the get go and does so with outright false information, all based on observational testing of two individuals and a handful of cars on two 2x4 ovals? Years of development and testing? Six months ago Kihm was on here among the "toy track" degenerates inquiring about possible rail types for a possible future build, maybe he forgot that he's built some tracks in the past? Then we find that he hasn't built one _yet_ that's worthy of an all-out testing platform? Then that he hasn't actually built one _at all_? Are we supposed to blindly follow just because he sponsored a web forum? :freak:

Not me man, and you of all folks should know I'm gonna ask technical questions not only for myself but so that others can make an informed decision. I could really care less as I already know that round wire creates too much downforce for most people's liking because it has a much larger cross section closer to the car. If you want me to change that opinion, I can't rely on "it feels like Tomy", I want numbers just as I'd ask of myself for my own use. Temps, again numbers from a temp gun not "they don't feel any hotter". Conductivity...that's a big one as 36% Nickel/Iron is essentially a resistance wire and every number and calculation I've come across point to it having around 4 times_ less_ conductivity than carbon steel. In fact if you'd like I can point you to a chart of 21 general metals showing Invar as being by far the _second worst conductor_ in the general metals world falling only behind NiChrome. Again...if Kihm wants me to feel better about this wire, show me something that proves this wrong rather than mislead everyone by just claiming it's a better conductor than galvanized carbon steel because technically it's not. 

Lastly, sponsoring a forum buys you exclusive banner ad space, not ownership of the forum. On the boards "he" is another poster subject to the TOS just like anyone else.


----------



## Tsooko (Oct 15, 2009)

Pardon me if I included the comments made in the power rail thread. Perhaps 
I should bounce back and forth?
And yes you are abselutly blameless. Please forgive me. :tongue:
It is funny that you think my comments and observations are directed at you but your comment about moving the thread didn't come off as being made in a helpful manner perhaps because of Gene's comment following that including the power rail thread.
To which I say, Gene, if power rail is not a factor in building slot car tracks then what is?

"I am the most interesting slot car racer in the world.":freak:
Please!!! Please!!! Don't break your arm patting yourself on the back!!!

cheers Ted :wave:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Ted power rail is the biggest factor in building a track and not to be taken lightly, which is why I don't think a rail product should be pushed on people or espoused as "better than...." based on casual observations immediately after throwing together two small ovals. As a fellow builder I'm not pointing a finger at you at all (I'm sure that I'd still say "cool" if I saw the builds  ) but in my opinion Kihm's led us all to believe a lot more than what the realities are, and I can sorta understand that as it's very exhillarating to run on stuff ya built. But man...rule number one when you're ready to make something public...test, test, test, learn, learn, learn, and above all don't argue with experienced folks who ask serious questions because others are watching for the answers.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

No hard feelings Ted.


----------



## Tsooko (Oct 15, 2009)

Gene
I have a great deal of respect for you and your scientific methods and expect nothing less from you. Yet I think you unfairly make comments concerning the wire that Kihm is offering to the public as a viable alternative to stitching wire for power rail. 
You should get some of the product and run your own tests before you make any comments. If Kihm doesn't want to send you some I will. Personally I would be very interested in what you come up with. Just say the word.
As far as my credentials building slot car tracks are concerned, although I am not in the league of a Brad Bowman or Maxtrack, My efforts do not lack in quality and the testing I have done, I believe, goes beyond what most people would do. That is one of the reasons that I have not yet hung out my shingle as a track builder. Test, Test, Test.

It is too bad that some of us are not as eliquant in speech as you are and make mistakes in expressing ourselves which you take as lies and falsehoods.
Ain't english a bitch? So many words...so little understanding!!!

There are many who were first in bringing to the world, revolutionary products, Inventions and ideas which were discounted by the hoy-poly ( that means the common people ). They too started off as one or two people with an idea. People like Tesela, Edison, Lincon, the Wright Brothers ( did I spell that right?)
I have said this before and at the risk of being a bore, I'll say it again, the wire works great!!! Let me say it a little louder. *The wire works great!!!* Could you hear that?
The cars work great!!!
The motors haul Potato chips!!!
How do I know? I've tried them!!! Have you?

Cheers Ted


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Ted the respect is mutual 

That doesn't mean I can't disagree though with what in your opinion are thorough test methods. On a 2x4 oval you can't even begin to open the cars up, in fact at best to me it merely proves that the wire simply "works". When I got done all of the routing on my 16 footer, the first thing I did was rail one lane and get a lap couter/timer going so I could test my rail in a "real world" configuration and compare results to the results I've kept from many of the various tracks I've raced on. Prior to this I did electrical tests, magnetic pull tests, etc to again verify the wire's numbers to Tomy's wire numbers. And I still won't consider it fully tested until it's been raced on under normal racing conditions across various classes of cars. 

Again, my biggest concern aside from higher downforce of round wire is the current-carrying capacity of long runs of this particular wire, if my numbers based off Invar's published ratings are correct at about 2.4 ohms resistance per 10' this wire could become an outright hazard if used on a 60' track if some uneducated user installs it with only a single power tap and starts running high power cars. Theres just no way a 2x4 oval is going to give you proper data for this kind of stuff.

As for the motors, that's pretty basic stuff and I have no doubt that a nice three-ohm arm will run well in any SRT as I've already done it...in fact I had the priveledge of doing some testing of the infamous Dash neo-mag SRT motor which was stupid-fast. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Stupid fast???


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

A technical term, meaning really, really, really fast, iinm.

When NTx referred to himself as the most interesting slot racer in the world, I think he was making a "cultural reference" to this dude, popular where Dos Equis beer is advertised:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Nevermind.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

This is an interesting thread to walk into....

My take is there is CLEARLY a language barrier and some folks are taking things out of context.

1. Sir Slotsalot, I haven't seen a single post by you in any forum that would require you apologizing to anyone, you've been pretty friendly and engaging as far as I can tell.

2. Tsooko, your obvious blind loyalty to Sir Slotsalot and lack of a grasp on the English language is going to get you in trouble out here if you keep trying to defend him when there are zero people giving him crap. You need to take a few steps back before telling guys they make you sick for suggesting this thread be posted in a different forum. They were merely trying to help and you jumping to his defense so quickly is going to hurt him more than it will help him.

Lighten up, you'll live longer out here....


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

My suggestion? Just let this thread die.

Restart a fresh thread to introduce new motor offerings in the tuning section. Until a new offering is understood, it'll get the best attention and input in the section that the offering most impacts. 

Once a new offering like the motors or rails is debated out & understood, it becomes an established offering. Post efforts to sell established offerings in the swap & sell section.

Take the rail discussion back to the rail thread in the builders section. Focus the energy on debating the merits of the offering and away from discussing the people's intentions and characteristics.​This and the rail thread just got me thinking. These are just my thoughts, which nobody asked for. I offer them for whatever good they might have, which could be none. :wave:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I typed up a whole three paragraph to this and then after posting it thought better and figured I'd keep my mouth shut. I'm still thinking the same thing but pardon me if I nod vigorously at the last two posts.


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

if this new thread comes about can we please have details of how this motor differs from a standard SRT one, with up-close pictures.

Lap times like-for-like on a typical basement track would be handy too.

If anyone has a Dash Neo motor they would not mind selling....


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes, I will give details on the motors with a "new" thread in the tuning forum. For now, you can view close-up pictures on the web site:

http://www.slotcarexpress.com/Power-Drive-Train-Wheels---Tires.html


----------



## Tsooko (Oct 15, 2009)

Lighten up, you'll live longer out here.... [/QUOTE]

Are you threatening me?
Put your face to my face and tell me that.
Yes Kihm is my friend and it is obvious that you have no grasp of what is really happening here.
Ted


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Tsooko said:


> Lighten up, you'll live longer out here....


Are you threatening me?
Put your face to my face and tell me that.
Yes Kihm is my friend and it is obvious that you have no grasp of what is really happening here.
Ted[/QUOTE]

You have got to be freaking kidding me dude......

English, please check into it, YOU clearly do not have a grasp.

Lighten up Francis, no one is threatening you.....


----------



## tjet princess (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, looks to me like Hank needs to get his banning hammer out. Talk about committing reputational suicide....


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

tjet princess said:


> Wow, looks to me like Hank needs to get his banning hammer out. Talk about committing reputational suicide....


I second that. :thumbsup: Don't waste your time Marty, it's not worth the calories.


----------

